# Nox Arcana's "The Dark Tower"



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the heads up! Just met Joseph's collaborator, Jeff, at the HorrorRealm Con in Pittsburgh today - nice guy!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You're welcome, ZombieHousewife. That's very cool. All of the folks at Monolith Graphics seem incredibly personable


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

NICE! 


I can not wait to add to my collection................


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I received the album today and am currently on probably the fourth listen. _Very_ highly recommended, needless to say


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

And the Dark Tower is now available for download at CDBABY! http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/noxarcana12


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Received my cd Sat, _LOVE IT !!_ always interesting to see what "theme" they come up with without closely duplicating another.....


----------

